# Scope Mount Help for SKS



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

I picked up a sweet SKS at a price I couldn't pass up ( don't know much about them, but it looks never fired, was packed in grease and has only a serial #) and would like to put a scope mount on it. I've done some due diligence and found that many of them require filing and even then, don't keep zero reliably. If you have any first-hand knowledge and could recommend a product, I'd greatly appreciate it. 

Thanks - Clay


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Scoutscopes.com or drill and tap..the reciever mounts are doo doo for accuracy


----------



## bigcountry55555 (Nov 29, 2008)

If you are going to put a full size scope make sure you get a scope gaurd the shell will hit it and nock off the scope


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Here is the one I got, save your time and money. The SKS and scopes don't really work well together.

http://www.overstock.com/Sports-Toy...3000357392&track=pspla&adtype=pla&kw={keyword}


Buy one of these tapco stocks and forget about the scope. I bought one and gun looks, feels and shoots great with just iron sites. I also go the detachable mag.

http://tapco.com/products/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=188


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

You can't really improve on the original design of the SKS....I tried the scope route before I realized it.....adds lots of problems, doesn't give you much more accuracy.
If you plan on dragging the gun around in the woods an aftermarket stock would be good....and you need to do something to limit the number of rounds it will hold to comply with hunting regs.
If you don't plan to hunt with it...just learn to use it as it was built.....it's perfect as is ....and once you learn to use stripper clips you will find them much faster than loading mags.....thats why you see stripper clips for loading AR mags. If you need stripper clips pm me...I have a ton of them.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

First off good luck, I bought a scope mount from sportsmans guide($11.00), had no trouble installing it; just replace the back cover with new cover that has the rail already installed. Bought a compact 4X power scope from a yard sale($5.00) threw it on there and killed 4 deer. Did not have any trouble sighting it in, have handled it kinda rough still on target. 
I went and threw a dragunov synthetic stock (hate it) on it, kinda heavy and there are no adjustments that can be made to the stock, lucky for me I have long arms, no one else can shoot it now. 
Keep us posted on what you are doing...
Just looked on Sportsmansguide.com, SKS scope mount 26.97.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Even though several forum members told a scope would not work on the SKS, I was a non-believer. 

I'm a believer now. Might as well flushed the money down the ole toilet I spent trying to get it to work.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Outside9 said:


> Even though several forum members told a scope would not work on the SKS, I was a non-believer.
> 
> I'm a believer now. Might as well flushed the money down the ole toilet I spent trying to get it to work.


 Same thing I did. Didnt want to hear it....wasted my time....good learning experience , but wast of time and money....leave 'em alone.....cant improve on perfection...(for what it was intended)


----------



## JoeKing (Apr 1, 2011)

If your eyes can still use open sights I would just use the irons. A scope works good for older eyes but find or fabricate a reciever mount (drill,tap and mount). Use a compact scope so you can still load with stripper clips. Most importantly always have an SKS pointed in a safe direction when racking a round into the chamber because they are known to slam fire.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the advice. I shot it for the first time and was putting all rounds on a paper plate @110yds with iron sights, thus, I'm gonna stick with the path of least resistance and keep it just the way it is. I was surprised by how little recoil it has, how well it shoulders and how accurate it was, as I'm no 'top shot' or anything. I can't wait to use some of the soft points on furry mammals. 

Clay


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Glad you had a good time shooting it....that is what its all about with that gun. .....and its already accurate enough to kill something for dinner.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Clayjunky said:


> Thanks guys for all the advice. I shot it for the first time and was putting all rounds on a paper plate @110yds with iron sights, thus, I'm gonna stick with the path of least resistance and keep it just the way it is. I was surprised by how little recoil it has, how well it shoulders and how accurate it was, as I'm no 'top shot' or anything. I can't wait to use some of the soft points on furry mammals.
> 
> Clay


I bought some hollow points from one of the vendors at the gun show in Ft. Walton. Not sure how they will work but I had plans to use them on coyotes.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

154 grain soft point, great on deer...


----------

